# pink tx profile.info



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Please.does anyone know how to add the pink profile and treatment.info to the bottom.of your profile?

I cannot for the life of me work.it out and its driving me mad  

Hope ur all ok and can help!

Much love Donna xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hun....
Click on profile near top of page....

Then modify profile....

Then you need to look for the signature box....


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry profile then summary.....

Then modify profile x


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks soooo much all done  as u can see lol x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

x


----------

